

Ask HN: Online time exchanging - murilom

What do you think about a site where people can exchange time of their days? I can walk your dog for one hour and you can teach me how to format a pc, do you get it?
Every hour you make something for someone gives you one credit, you can use it for anything you are interested in... what do you think about a site like this? do you know something similar?
======
vitovito
The term is a "time bank". A web search for that will turn up plenty.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_banking>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-based_currency>

------
murilom
Great! Thanks! Do you know any example of one of these time banks, but online?

